# Gamers are actually social!



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

> A new study commissioned by the video game streaming network Twitch suggests that gamers are more social, more successful and more educated than people who don't game.



Gamers are more successful and social than rest of the population, study shows (ScienceAlert)


----------



## Anorion (Jun 9, 2014)

yeah read this story. they are more social only within the community, for outsiders its like they joined some cult at least in India


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

^+200


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yeah read this story. they are more social only within the community, for outsiders its like they joined some cult at least in India



Well, since the gaming community is huge  its not a problem.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2014)

Did I just read this:



> There were also pretty much equal numbers of male and female gamers - the percentage of gamers who identified as female has increased from 40 to 48 over the past decade, the study found.





So you mean, odds of finding a female gamer is more than before? I guess that's good news for all the gamers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2014)

Good luck finding an indian girl gamer lel

In countries like China, Korea, singapore.. the male:female gaming ratio is a lot better than our own country because video gaming  isnt recognized as a childish/preteen activity there..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe girls who play angry birds have been counted as gamers.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

A typical India girl will hate you if she gets to know that you spend most of your spare timing gaming.
Not saying all of them but a majority of them.

They just don't understand that sometimes it can be more geekogasmic than they can ever be.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2014)

All girls I know, play candy crush or temple run on their phone.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

Gollum said:


> All girls I know, play candy crush or temple run on their phone.



The one's I know , play an additional game called Angry Birds.

On a side note , I changed the Game files(to manipulate the score) in Temple run and challenged one of my friends to break my score . I made her silent and busy for next few days.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Good luck finding an indian girl gamer lel
> 
> In countries like China, Korea, singapore.. the male:female gaming ratio is a lot better than our own country because video gaming  isnt recognized as a childish/preteen activity there..



My sister is a hardcore "Sims" fan!!! B-)


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 10, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Maybe girls who play angry birds have been counted as gamers.



and Farmville


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 10, 2014)

And candy crush.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> On a side note , I changed the Game files(to manipulate the score) in Temple run and challenged one of my friends to break my score . I made her silent and busy for next few days.



Lol, that was neat


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2014)

> For this study, a gamer was defined as anyone who has played a game on a *digital device* in the past 60 days.





Harsh Pranami said:


> Maybe girls who play angry birds have been counted as gamers.



you're 100 percent correct


----------



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Good luck finding an indian girl gamer lel





Gollum said:


> All girls I know, play candy crush or temple run on their phone.



Some girls I know _love_ Counter Strike, CoD and GTA.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Some girls I know _love_ Counter Strike, CoD and GTA.



you are talking about lady boys right


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2014)

But I am not really social.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But I am not really social.



lol..wut ? you , boy , right ??

Edit :OOoops...I was thinking you were saying something with respect to the previous comment. .... lol


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2014)

I was commenting on OP.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2014)

They exist, but very rare like this.. 

*i.imgur.com/YYjheSa.jpg


----------



## rish1 (Jun 10, 2014)

i think its the opposite... 

the hardcore games who spent most of their time playing games all day are actually less social.. by social i mean going out with actual friends,relatives and not Facebook or online "pseudo social"

the sample size was also 1000 only and that too online people.. 

totally misleading title and survey of course to make headlines..


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

Captain price did not die!!!
Report dumb bi*** for fake news!!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Captain price did not die!!!
> Report dumb bi*** for fake news!!



Damn! I didn't even read that news fully.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 11, 2014)

Ask her out for a game in Counter Strike , we'll see then .  ,


----------



## Gollum (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Captain price did not die!!!
> Report dumb bi*** for fake news!!



I am with you seaman.
Dumb arse people posing for photos.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Captain price did not die!!!
> Report dumb bi*** for fake news!!



at the time of interview i don't think she had played modern warfare 2 hence the reaction...

saying this because the way they showed in cod 4 i also felt that captain price was dead.. 

 as i haven't played warfare 2 yet


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]szP-Irhs6S8[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]BcSt5BCN9Wo[/YOUTUBE]

*social.xfire.com/users/ir0nl4dy


----------



## rish1 (Jun 11, 2014)

how do these guys make money by playing games in india ?

Playstations or pc gaming which is more rewarding monetary wise here ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2014)

IDK about consoles but League of Legends, Dota 2, Counter Strike and Starcraft 2 pay a tonnnnnnnnn of money to pro gamers..
India is still in the nascent stage, no big international tournaments organized here..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2014)

female gamers in india almost non-existent ..........


----------



## bestpain (Jun 17, 2014)

in our college there are also some gaming tournaments


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> female gamers in india almost non-existent ..........





bestpain said:


> in our college there are also some gaming tournaments



In my Office there are annual tournaments - having cricket, carrom, PC games (CS, NFS), Housie etc
Had a good laugh at how the girls were playing NFS , with both the hands on arrow keys, slamming the car left and right


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2014)

anikkket said:


> In my Office there are annual tournaments - having cricket, carrom, PC games (CS, NFS), Housie etc
> Had a good laugh at how the girls were playing NFS , with both the hands on arrow keys, slamming the car left and right



told you man almost non-existent .......... when logitech f2p happened here at bangalore only 1 female player was there (atleast i think she was a player not some one's gf).............


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> told you man almost non-existent .......... when logitech f2p happened here at bangalore only 1 female player was there (atleast i think she was a player not some one's gf).............



If that is true, then think how much s#!t he had to take from her later.

'I went to that stupid gaming event now take me to multiplex so we can watch a crappy bollywood love story'


----------



## funskar (Jun 18, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> If that is true, then think how much s#!t he had to take from her later.
> 
> 'I went to that stupid gaming event now take me to multiplex so we can watch a crappy bollywood love story'



hahahha


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Captain price did not die!!!
> Report *dumb bi**** for fake news!!


Don't know whether gamers are social are not, but this idiocy is not at all needed.

It is an old interview and she might not have played MW2 at that point of time. :/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm fully satisfied with just "female". "Female gamer" ? who cares?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 19, 2014)

I had a frnd who shoots the nuts out in CS 1.6. She never miss a shot and pretty competitive with the guys from Invictius (Hyderabad)


----------



## hsr (Jun 19, 2014)

Just pointing out that the news is actually Gamers being more social, also I'd be happier with a more specific title, _just sayin'_

Set aside, Gamers are terrible socially unless the other person is also a gamer of sort. For any person to be deemed "social" it seems he/she has to be a great con artist in this country with smug smiles and fake salutations.
Girl gamers are just people of feminine gender. Stereotypes like "lel angrybirdsGurl" and massive circlejerks around forums and communities alike are the reasons why they aren't seen much online. I have a few friends who play "games", and one among them plays FPSes like Crysis and Farcry. Most of the others play strategy and RPGs, and no one plays multiplayer because you know how it goes.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 19, 2014)

hsr said:


> no one plays multiplayer because you know how it goes.



Do explain.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Do explain.



noob bich, gtfo my team..
feeder, stfu and go play pony adventures

capiche ?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> noob bich, gtfo my team..
> feeder, stfu and go play pony adventures
> 
> capiche ?



now , millions still play multiplayer even with that sort of behavior being common.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2014)

those who identify themselves as gamers are only a small sub set of all those who play games


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> those who identify themselves as gamers are only a small sub set of all those who play games


True.


----------



## hsr (Jun 19, 2014)

Well said, [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]
If you truly want to know what it is to be a girl on multiplayer games, I'd suggest you make a profile and do it 1st person.


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

I tried changing the title to "Gamers are actually social" but no use :/

- - - Updated - - -

some bug?


----------



## hsr (Jun 19, 2014)

Fixed, you probably edited your first *post*, that's why...


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

hsr said:


> Fixed, you probably edited your first *post*, that's why...



I had clicked edit and changed the title.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 20, 2014)

----snip-----


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2014)

^^ You probably had no idea of her do you??

A guy made some NSFW cartoon where JR asks gamers to but assassin's creed when it was launched ( I read it in some edition of Digit, waaaay back). It did make a bit of news.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 20, 2014)

I had no idea


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 22, 2014)

my friend got married to a gamer girl, well we met her in a CS tournament.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> my friend got married to a gamer girl, well we met her in a CS tournament.


 something hard to digest for me.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> something hard to digest for me.


lol ! well she is a working women. BTW, what is hard to believe?? 

Well let me tell you a trick search for women who cooks regularly instead of spending free time in fb you might come across such gems yourself.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 22, 2014)

Gamer boys cant meet Gamer Girls coz both of them are busy playing games in basement


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Gamer boys cant meet Gamer Girls coz both of them are busy playing games in basement



i've never seen an indian house with a basement.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> i've never seen an indian house with a basement.


Cus you never get out of house


----------



## muizz (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh! Yes they are.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Wish i could meet a gal who loved gaming(the hardcore kind nt fking angry birds lol) or listened to heavy metal. That would be somethng. . Bt in india its impossible.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2014)

There are girls who listen to metal. There is one in my office who listens to Metallica.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lucky you. The girls i know smtimes will listen patiently if it is somethng like metallica but i have yet to find 1 who actively listens to metal


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 30, 2014)

humans are actually social


----------



## seamon (Jun 30, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> humans are actually social



*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/210/119/9b3.png


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 30, 2014)

in any field of work, people who have taken their job too seriously, are never social in the eyes of people who have not, said that, the word "social" is subject to vary according to the frame of reference, outlook of surrounding society and people.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> in any field of work, people who have taken their job too seriously, are never social in the eyes of people who have not, said that, the word "social" is subject to vary according to the frame of reference, outlook of surrounding society and people.


----------



## hsr (Jun 30, 2014)

This is a news section. If I were you, I'd hold back with the smileys and memes.

Update: Congrats! and welcome to chit chat.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 4, 2014)

People who play Farmville,Candy Crush and Texas Hold Em Up Poker are also considered gamers, so... that survey or research is completely misleading.
Sending requests, spamming friends with "extra lives" or chatting in-game are considered socializing according to that joke of a research

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There are girls who listen to metal. There is one in my office who listens to Metallica.



There are girls who are DIE HARD FOOTBALL fans.. i don't need to tell you how many of them are posers or just attention seekers. My classmate says she loves classic Rock from bands like Mr Big, Skid Row etc etc but the only song she heard was "Be With You"..which was the gayest song from a rock band like Mr Big.
Girls just want guys complimenting them with _"wow you are so cool, you are not like the other girls"_


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2014)

hey candy crush and farmville is ok.. but what you have against texas hold em poker. poker is fun in multiplayer, even for men?  
about things like candy crush, draw something... those have a social element, and yes that is why they may be more popular with a certain gender, so what? 
there are games that are social and hardcore also, many mmos have good crowd, even from India.


----------



## R2K (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't know about gamer girls unless we are talking about angry birds and temple run. But most of them are good multitaskers. The way some of them switch between whatsapp, viber and facebook app is just amazing


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 8, 2014)

i dont know about multitasking but when it comes to * FORWARDING RETARDED MESSAGES BE IT ON WHATSAPP OR SMS * no one can beat them.
every now and then they will send stuffs like_ "Dont drink Frooty, investigators found dead xxx in the factory mixer" or "Dont go out on xxx night because xxxx happening, one man in xxxx country didn't believe and xxx happened to him "_


----------



## Anorion (Jul 8, 2014)

I think you are a wee bit sexist. that is fine. bear in mind that we have certain expectations of behavior, and there are things called stereotypes. we are all very different people in our private lives, when other people or society is not involved - a great place to explore this is actually games. just think about whether gender needs to or would exist at all if there were no other people around. we need gender for social reasons, property, progeny, security.. and we play these roles the best we can, can't blame any gender for conforming to these expectations. I donno, if a chick actually gave abuses while playing first person shooters, guffawed about the kind of "armour" females wear in games, and showed off attitude about dominating, we would probably collectively shame that behavior as well.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 15, 2014)

Gaming is social in nature. So basically, gamers are social beings, be it guys or gals. It only differs with which types of games they play.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 15, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Gaming is social in nature. So basically, gamers are social beings, be it guys or gals. It only differs with which types of games they play.



Gaming is social in nature now. Since all companies are trying to incorporate some aspect of social media into every game. Not everyone likes to have that, me included. 

I still like Single player games better just for the story.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2014)

I found one who butted in when two of us guys were talking about gaming 
she plays warframe and skyrim 

warframe and skyrim are girly to me now


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> warframe and skyrim are girly to me now


Haven't heard about this game - warframe. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

